# FR: Paris - genre (masculin / féminin)



## Kokoro

*Moderator note:  *multiple threads merged to create this one.  
This thread is about *Paris*.  
If you would like to know the gender in general, please see FR: genre des villes - gender of towns and cities.
If you would like to ask the gender of a specific city or town, please search the forum for existing threads.  If you don't find what you need, you may open a new thread to ask about that specific city.

Hi all,

I know that in French, there's no article before names of cities (the exceptions are La Hague, Le Mans.....), but yesterday I came across an article in a local newspaper, part of which can be cited like this:

"Depuis plus de dix siècles, l'histore de la France s'est construite à Paris, ville des bords de Seine. *Le *Paris des Rois puis de la République a longtemps affirmé son pouvoir sur la province et cultivé un centralism historique et culturel..."

(In the same article)
"*Fière* de son passé et *ambitieuse* pour l'avenir, Paris veut en effet résolument cultiver le sens de la rencontre avec ses visiteurs et offrir une réelle dimension d'accueil à ses résidents étrangers. (Cela veut dire Paris est un nom féminin, non?)

So, I'm totally confused! Le or la with Paris, and in which cases?

And with the other cities?

Can anyone help me? Thank you very much.


----------



## Izta

Hi Kokoro, 
I think that in the case of _Le Paris de Rois,_ the article is used to emphasize that is the Paris of that age, is like in English: The City of Kings. In the case of the other sentence_: Fiere de son passe et ambitieuse.. _Here, the adjectives are in femenine because they are talking about *la ville* de Paris.

If anyone else have another explanation, please let me know!

Izta


----------



## 1234dom

Nice 
PS Le Paris is not surprising for me but _ambitieuse_ I think I would use _ambitieux_ but perhaps I am wrong for that . Anyway "the adjectives are in femenine because they are talking about *la ville* de Paris" : is right.


----------



## milhas

-   Paris c'est une blonde, Paris reine du monde ...   
 ( Chanson bien connue, Mistinguett, 1926 )    

-   Le Paris des grands boulevards

 so, feminine or masculine, I think it's up to you !

Th.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

But, don't forget that: 
"Pariiiiiis, c'est une blonde
Qui plaît à tout le monde,
Le nez retroussé, l'air moqueur
Les yeux toujours rieurs
[...]
"Ca, c'est Paris !" (Padilla, Peraly, Lucien Boyer, Charles) chantée par Mistinguett en 1927.

Edit : Eh eh Milhas, même référence.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello
Paris, Londres, Berlin, Rome, Moscou, Venise, chacune a sa personnalité.
Mais
Le Paris de la guerre

[...]


----------



## zold

hello!
The sentence "Paris est beau" sounds strange, we rather say "Paris est une belle ville", or why not "Paris, c'est beau"; 
and as Outsider says, you can always use feminine for the towns, "la ville de..." implied;
i hope it helped you!  Bye


----------



## tilt

I had a look on the net, and the only belief I've got is that... there's no rule!

My first idea was that cities, contrary to countries, were all feminine. But according to this site, among many others, that's not true.
If you google "_Paris est beau_", you'll get more hits than with "_Paris est belle_".
On the other hand, a city like _Le Havre_, which name sounds clearly masculine, is sometimes said feminine : _Au Havre, blessée pour la France mais vivante ! et qui sera grande ! (Ch. de Gaulle).

_As a conclusion, I'd say that using feminine is probably the more cautious option.


----------



## Ofboir

OK but I totally agree with zold. "Paris est beau" and "Paris est belle" both sound incorrect to me.


----------



## tilt

Ofboir said:


> OK but I totally agree with zold. "Paris est beau" and "Paris est belle" both sound incorrect to me.


We're not necessary referring to a whole sentence.
What about _Paris est beau/belle en cette saison_?


----------



## zold

> What about _Paris est beau/belle en cette saison_?


You would say that ? it still sounds strange to me; I would rather say "C'est beau, Paris, en cette saison" ou "Paris, c'est beau en cette saison"


----------



## Skutnikid

I know I've heard this before (I think ) but is there some name for Paris that has either Le or La at the beginning? Thanks


----------



## SwissPete

"La Ville-Lumière".


----------



## Skutnikid

While that is correct, what I'm thinking of is something like "Le Paris". Is that real? I have seen it before but maybe it was made up...


----------



## asteroide

Le Paris d'il y a 50 ans n'est pas le même que celui d'aujourd'hui

Dans le Paris que je connais, les gens ne sont pas très agréables

L'action de ce film se situe dans le Paris des années 50 
(meaning: not only "in Paris in the 50's", but rather put the accent on the particular atmosphere that characterised Paris in the 50's)

Il me semble qu'on peut dire tout ça. On doit pouvoir trouver d'autres exemple.


----------



## IanCurtis80

Hi all,

I'm writing out the phrase 'Paris est livré à une spéculation immobilière totale.'

However, I'm unsure whether it is 'est livré' or 'est livrée' as I am unsure to the gender of Paris. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## quinoa

Paris est masculin.
Voir De Gaulle : "Paris brisé ! Paris martyrisé ! Paris libéré !"
Et le film : "Paris, brûle-t-il?"


----------



## yuechu

I think most cities are feminine in French, right? Is Paris always masculine or can it be feminine as well?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## dasubergeek

In Lyon, the urban area (which includes suburbs like Villeurbanne, Vénissieux, Caluire-et-Cuire, etc.) is called Le Grand Lyon. But I have never heard the same be said of "le Grand Paris", usually you would hear "la région parisienne", which would include Paris _intra muros_ and its suburbs.


----------



## Fantaghiro

Actually, there is "La métropole du Grand Paris" (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Métropole_du_Grand_Paris), or (not the same thing), the project "Le Grand Paris".

Oh, and I think Paris can also be feminine. At least in songs ("Paris est une blonde...").


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Non, Paris est toujours masculin, contrairement aux blondes ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Désolé, mais Paris n'est pas toujours masculin comme on peut le voir plus haut dans ce fil…

Voir aussi la discussion suivante sur le forum Français Seulement : Paris est beau / Paris est belle - genre : masculin ou féminin ?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

IanCurtis80 said:


> I'm writing out the phrase 'Paris est livré à une spéculation immobilière totale.'
> However, I'm unsure whether it is 'est livré' or 'est livrée' as I am unsure to the gender of Paris.


Unhesitatingly I would opt for the masculine. I think it is mostly used and the fact that the feminine article or possessive ( _Mon vieux Paris_ ) is strictly impossible ( *_Ma vieille Paris_ ??? ) shows that the noun is basically masculine, even though the feminine  can be found either in adjectives agreeing in the context with the word _ville _and not with_ Paris_ or for a poetical purpose, the city being often compared to a woman.


----------



## Maître Capello

If an article is included, it is usually masculine (e.g., _*le* Paris des années 20, *un* Paris pluvieux_). Otherwise both genders are possible and I wouldn't say that the masculine is more frequent than the feminine. Quite the opposite as _ville_ is very often implied!

_Paris est *livré(e)* à une spéculation immobilière totale._​
This applies not only to adjectives and past participles, but also to pronouns referring to Paris:

_Paris la nuit, la nuit à Paris. On n’explique pas son mystère, sa beauté ou le sentiment de liberté qu’*elle* dégage. Paris est amour, *elle* ne s’explique pas. Parce que oui, Paris est femme_ (Mélanie Delaroche Curtil).
_Paris ne s'endort pas. *Elle* est léthargique_ (Arthur Levassor, _Minuit intime_).​
But:

_Paris brûle-t-*il* ?_ (novel by Dominique Lapierre & Larry Collins)
_Paris est inexpugnable ; *il* ne peut être pris ni surpris_ (speech of Gambetta in Tours, 1870).​
This sometimes even leads to gender mixing, which is bad practice:

_Paris est convaincu qu'elle ne peut échapper à ce test politique de la reconnaissance_ (article in the _Huffington Post_, 10 November 2014).​
Anyway, genders of cities used to be always feminine. According to Grevisse (_Le Bon Usage_, § 472):


> Les noms de villes sont masculins dans l’usage parlé, mais souvent féminins dans la langue écrite, surtout littéraire.
> 
> 
> 
> *Historique 2 :* Les noms de villes étaient fém. jadis : _De joiaux, de richesses toute Paris resplent_ (Adenet le Roi, _Berte_, 266, éd. Holmes). — _Fut Lanchon destruite_ (Jean d’Outremeuse, éd. G., p. 235).
> 
> 
> 
> On pose parfois en règle que ces noms sont féminins seulement quand ils se terminent par un _e_ muet. Cette finale favorise le féminin, sans doute, mais les écrivains le choisissent aussi dans d’autres cas.
> […] _Amsterdam _*endormie* (Camus, _Chute_, Pl., p. 1548). […] — _ Paris est *traversée* de parfums d’arbres_ (Nourissier, _Allemande_, p. 180). — _ Arras et Amiens étaient _*prises* (Cabanis, _Profondes années_, p. 157). — _Montreuil s’est *bâtie* autour de l’abbaye_ (_Grand dict. enc. Lar._, t. VII, p. 7089). Etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## dasubergeek

But also masculine in constructions like *Châtelet est à éviter, le tout Paris y change de train.*


----------

